
Buy This Homemade Nuclear Reactor for Only $3,000 in New Zealand - gscott
https://www.popularmechanics.com/science/a30917842/homemade-nuclear-reactor/
======
gscott
Original Listing [https://www.trademe.co.nz/antiques-collectables/clocks-
scien...](https://www.trademe.co.nz/antiques-collectables/clocks-scientific-
instruments/listing-2519182185.htm)

Built-in 2018 and forged from the depths of physics. A mighty machine arose
from a seemingly normal garage in suburban Blenheim. After a year of working
two part-time jobs, researching, and building, the science fair project was
complete! In its current state, a beautiful plasma generator stands. However,
by adding the second isotope of hydrogen into the plasma void. A tasty nuclear
reaction will ensue!

 _Refer to comment surrounding Ministry of Health_

Selling to afford university!

Note: All the electrical work has been completed by a qualified electrical
engineer. The transformer should not be left on at max for longer than 20
minutes.

Below is a list of parts:

\- 10mA, 2kV - 15kV, High Voltage Power Supply (with spare electrical
components). \- A-i220, 7.5 microns, 2 Stage Vacuum Pump \- 0-260VAC Variable
Laboratory Autotransformer (Variac) - 500VA. \- Extra 2.4m of High Voltage
Silicone Rubber 40kv Wiring. \- Lead shielding cover - 4ish mm thick \- 20
grams of liquid Deuterium. \- Body constructed with stainless steel 1.5inch
Tri-Clamp flange fittings, including, T sections, sight glass, end caps, ball
valve, and rubber seals. \- Custom nickel electrical feedthrough rated to 20kV
15A. Originally mounted to a QF16 flange but now welded onto a 1.5inch Tri-
Clamp blank. \- The frame can be added for free! (It's a bit gash) \- Hose
clips are not in the photo but do come with the purchase along with a few
spare SS fittings. \- Grounding alligator clip and wire.

 _Disclaimer_

This device currently stands as a working plasma generator (effectively a
display piece).The next step is for a very brave person to start a nuclear
reaction with the deuterium and some silver. 15KV is at the low end to
initiate neutron production but I have talked to a few people that have
achieved it with similar conditions. The purpose of the reactor currently is
just to make nice purple light, the potential for the reactor is to produce
neutrons for other projects.

------
jelliclesfarm
I think the really good deal is being in a country where the entire college
education is $4000.

